# Central Ark....



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Open is a triple, all retired, out of order flyer, long punch bird.

Sorry that is all the detail I have right now....

Edit a little more info: Go bird is at 11 o'cock (long punch bird), then the flier at 12-1 o'clock, then the go bird at 10 o'clock. Distances approximately 300/150/125. Dog is not released until the go-bird gunners retire, flier station sits down and punch bird does not retire until the dog is sent for the go bird.

FOM


----------



## Steve (Jan 4, 2003)

Please post callbacks if you are able.


----------



## Vic Batton (Dec 15, 2008)

Anything on the Qual?


----------



## L Magee (May 12, 2005)

Heard the Qual has 10 back to the 4th tomorrow morning. Sorry, did not get callbacks.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

25 back to the land blind in the open... 

SM


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Qual results:

1st - joe harp with # 16
2nd - jeremy with dog # 23
3rd - mark e. with dog # 26
4th - jeff h. with dog # 7
RJ - greg with dog # 27 
JAMS - sorry do not know jams


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Go Bullet!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Amateur WaterBlind Callbacks- 17 Back!!!

4,5,6,8,9,10,19,22,23,24,27,28,32,33,35,36,39


Go Bullet!!!


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Go Team Bullett!!

Andy


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

5 or 6 back to the 4th series of the derby tomorrow morning. Have no idea of the numbers - writing down call backs is bad mojo.

SM


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> 5 or 6 back to the 4th series of the derby tomorrow morning. Have no idea of the numbers - writing down call backs is bad mojo.
> 
> SM


Hope there's no cows around....


----------



## Rodney Crim (Feb 18, 2005)

Who got called back in the derby?


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Amateur: Ten back to water marks: 4,5,9,19,22,23,27,32,35,36


No Bullet


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Bullet is # 35 in the AM - you have 35 listed as back to the water marks

Andy


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

CONGRATS to Bobby Farmer and Mark Edwards on Aero's derby win!!!!!


Troy


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Andy Carlson said:


> Bullet is # 35 in the AM - you have 35 listed as back to the water marks
> 
> Andy


First she wasn't back, then she was.... mix up.... but yes, she's back!!!


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> First she wasn't back, then she was.... mix up.... but yes, she's back!!!


Oh good!

Go Bullet !

Go Bullet!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Ok after being told she was out, Bullet takes 2nd!!!

Go Bullet!! Go Lainee!!!!


First: 5
Second: 35
Third: 19
Fourth: 36
RJ: 27
Jams: 4, 9, 22, 23, 32


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Yey Lainee & Bullet! Congrats!


----------



## Chris Miller (Dec 16, 2005)

Congrats Lainee!!


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Go Lainee and Bullet!!!!


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Just got a nice phone call. Eleven dogs to the water marks in the Open. Three did the test without a handle. 

My dog, Cole, was handled by Greg Lister and finished 1st. Paul Sletten got 2nd and 3rd. Trey Lawrence got 4th.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

Yeah Lainee!


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Yippee Yahoo for Lainee and Bullet!! We are SO proud of you both!!



Andy, Briezy and the Little Monsters


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

Way to go Lainee and Bullet


Angelo


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Andy Carlson said:


> Yippee Yahoo for Lainee and Bullet!! We are SO proud of you both!!
> 
> 
> 
> Andy, Briezy and the Little Monsters


 
Andy I was thinking the same thing. We're proud of them.

*Attagirl Lainee, for guiding him to 3 more amateur points and Attaboy Buttlet for listening and earning an amateur second!*


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Way To Go Lainee & Bullet!!!!!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

John H, I don't know you so I don't know if you're an old grizzled trialer or a relative newbie.

*But, congrats on your dog's winning the open!*

Open wins come around so infrequently you savor them when they occur.


----------



## KEITH L (Nov 2, 2005)

john congrats to you

keith l
________
BUY HERBALAIRE


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

I just heard that the amateur results may be different for 3rd place..... can anyone verify? I only know what was texted to me... 

Apologies if these were incorrect.


----------



## Debbie (Jun 26, 2003)

Huge congratulations to Greg, John and Cole on the Open win.

Debbie, Randy & Dazee


----------



## Bryan Manning (May 22, 2005)

JusticeDog said:


> I just heard that the amateur results may be different for 3rd place..... can anyone verify? I only know what was texted to me...
> 
> Apologies if these were incorrect.


Can't remember her number but Vicki W. got 3rd.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> I just heard that the amateur results may be different for 3rd place..... can anyone verify? I only know what was texted to me...
> 
> Apologies if these were incorrect.


Just heard that the person mixed up the open and the am..... so, I think my results are ok, ESPECIALLY SINCE LAINEE SENT THEM TO ME! AND SHE'S ALWAYS RIGHT! (at least that's what her sherpa told me).


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations, Lainee & Bullet!!  

"Finish what you start. Dig In!" - Dave Rorem.."

I think you have that down, Lainee!! WOW!!


Judy


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

Congrats to Larry and Jayne Halverson, and Tux on his 2nd in the Open with Sletten!! Way to go Tux!!!

Paul & Jenn


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

Congrats Lainee!!


----------



## Keith Holsted (Jul 17, 2003)

Results posted on EE.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Way to go Lainee and Bullet! Jean


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Congratulations Lainee!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Howard N said:


> Andy I was thinking the same thing. We're proud of them.
> 
> *Attagirl Lainee, for guiding him to 3 more amateur points and Attaboy Buttlet for listening and earning an amateur second!*


What Andy and Howard said!!!!
Briezy's proud Aunt regards,
Becky


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Lainee ran a great trial fo sho!

Also congrats to Jay and Sally on the Am win!

The Am judges put on great tests and the club had excellent mechanics.

The derby judges also had great tests. 

It was a nasty mess from the rain, but the club did a helluva job. It will take me half a day to get all the mud off my dog truck. 

SM


----------



## medicinebow (Jun 11, 2008)

Congradulations Jayne and Larry.....The Tuxter!


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Lainee, Congratulations! The Butt dog is accumulating the points


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks Debbie and Randy. Hope to see you in a couple of weeks.

Thank you Howard. I have been in the game long enough to know that open wins are few and far between. 

.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks guys! I'm proud of the Butthead, he definitely did his part this weekend, even though I made a few mistakes. Considering how freaking muddy it was and the weather was crap for the most part, the club did a very, very good job with the mechanics....their members were out there all weekend, working hard, smiles on their faces and kept the mood enjoyable, just good all around southern hospitality!

Thanks goes out to Kevin S., Jay H., Vicki W. and Shayne M. for helping me out with the logistics of not having a dog truck to carry Butthead around all weekend! With out their help, my poor rental car would of been covered in mud on the inside, too!

I have to add a special thanks to my wonderful husband who bought me a plane ticket just so I could go see my Butthead and run a trial - I was suffering greatly from the winter blues and he made sure I got a dog and trial fix in before I totally imploded! What a great husband I have! 

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats .. It was nice meeting you .


----------



## Jayne (Dec 23, 2007)

Thank you, this is Tux's first open placement. So we were pretty excited he took second in the open. Congratulations to the rest of the placements first and fourth. Third place was Paul Sletten with Mercy-Congratulations John Stracka.Tim Thompson's Diva received RJ. Not sure if Paul or Tim ran her. Congratulations to Jay Chesshir winning the Am with Sally. Am RJ was Diva and Tux's brother, Boo, who placed a week or so earlier jammed the Am with Kit Johnson. I believe Paul took a 4th in the derby with Dr. Auls pup, Taz. Sorry if I misspelled anyones name. Thank you Paul and Jess for all your hard work. Don't forget boys what I told you, Tux does much better if he get's to sleep in the bed the week or so before a trial.


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Congats out to Lainee and Butt head.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Jayne said:


> Don't forget boys what I told you, Tux does much better if he get's to sleep in the bed the week or so before a trial.


LOL You mean you haven't signed him up for the "I get to sleep on the bed plan" yet? You're slipping Jayne!

Congrats!


----------



## Jayne (Dec 23, 2007)

Susan I have tried, but Paul and Jess just won't listen to me. I will say when Paul called to tell us the good news he did tell Jess I said Tux had to sleep on the bed for the next trial. Jess will be running him in the next trial. Some how I doubt either Jess or Paul are listening to me. Ha, ha.


----------

